# Road's End Eerie Manor - Vampire Crypt



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Another year another foam project for Lewlew!

We're downsizing our haunt this year because it was getting a bit much in the setup and take-down phases. We had to keep reminding ourselves that this was "fun".

So we've decided to do more of a display than a walk through. Patrons will still get to walk through and by the display. We'll throw in a couple of scares along the way but there will not actually be an inside haunt building.

Our first display will be our take on a local Erie landmark and legend. The Vampire Crypt of Erie Cemetery. https://authorlyngibson.wordpress.com/2014/05/31/the-vampires-crypt-erie-pa/

We've scaled down the building front to a 9' wide by 8' tall front with two 8' x 8' 'wings'. jdubbya will concentrate on the wings and I took on the vampire crypt.

Rather than my customary white beaded foam, I'm going to work with the pink extruded foam as a skin over wooden structures. I've got the wooden front panels all trimmed to size and will soon begin with foam pieces for the fronts.

The goal is to turn this:










Into this:










Here are my plans: I had to take a few liberties with the dimensions and keep in mind there will be 8' extensions on either side. Perhaps jdubbya will post his plans for those as well. The final structure will wind up at around 12-feet high. *excuse me while I go look up 'downsizing' in the dictionary*










Stay tuned!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Like the idea. Looking forward to seeing it built.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love seeing what you two come up with every year!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree - you guys come up with some awesome stuff every year. But ummmmm downsizing?????? Sorry - foreign concept. Are you sure you are real haunters? LOL.


----------



## Radisson Graves (Sep 30, 2014)

Very impressive. Given a recent heart transplant I am very limited with what I can do with the yard weight wise. I too am pondering some new lightweight projects that are wind resistant.


----------



## Hippie Crane (Sep 17, 2019)

The stone structure reminds me of one of the cemetery buildings in silent hill homecoming


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The vampire crypt is creepy as all get out, even on a sunny day. Mark's rendition will no doubt be amazing and we plan to incorporate the folklore of the place into the queue line, either with a narrative from an actor or perhaps a sign post with the legend of the crypt on a parchment-like paper in a creepy font for patrons to read. I need to get busy on this! The 8 ft wings on either side of the main facade will add dimension and enclose the space, allowing a place for a drop panel scare (gotta have one of those!) and allow for some beams/timbers to span between them. Our thought was to create the appearance of an old gothic crypt deep in a old cemetery. We can use to cross beams to hang vines, bats, creepy cloth or other fabric, as well as some subtle lighting and maybe a go pro scare cam. We'll need to retrieve some more wall panels from our storage warehouse in the next few weeks so I can begin working on them. They'll likely be skinned in foam as well. We'll match the texture to the main facade. I can't wait to see Mark's foam work for this! Planning a visit to his place in the next couple weeks so will have a first hand look. Hard to believe it's almost August and Halloween stuff is showing up in stores. It'll be here before we know it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Headless said:


> I agree - you guys come up with some awesome stuff every year. But ummmmm downsizing?????? Sorry - foreign concept. Are you sure you are real haunters? LOL.


It was a tough decision but one who's time had come. It will be a big step down from what we have done for the past 6 years but still impressive and a lot of fun. Just a helluva lot easier to put up/decorate/tear down/store. I think we're both looking forward to that aspect!:jol:


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I like you view on "downsizing".


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Made some progress over the last week or so.
Starting to get some of the elements together. The components of the structure are a wooden frame skinned over with 1 inch foam. Some sections of the trim are 2 inch foam. I have to pick up columns later this week. I'd like to somehow have cracks and large chunks taken out of the columns. Have to figure that out.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Coming together great.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

stick said:


> Coming together great.


Thanks. I need to do some research on how to get some stone texture to it. I've worked with pink foam before but I know there's good ways to get texture, cracks, chips, etc. Plus I know paint is key too in not losing that detail.

If anyone has some tips, I'd be glad to hear them.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

You can use a heat gun to add texture to the foam.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Are you going to use sono tubes for the columns? No real way to get those covered in foam and keep the round shape. If you go with the idea that the columns are marble or granite, then maybe just working with paint/streaking etc would be the way to go. Personally, I wouldn't sweat that detail on the columns as few are going to notice that. Hoping the overall impression and the projection will keep their eyes focused. I think we have this discussion every year LOL!!
As far as the aging/cracks/chips on the flat surfaces; I normally use an exacto blade to chip off edges, a heat gun to warp corners. Are you going to do the propane torch/water method on the flat surfaces?. The makes for a nice aged effect. It's looking great! Can't wait to see this come together.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I want to see video of you two using a propane torch to age foam:googly:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> I want to see video of you two using a propane torch to age foam:googly:


No, you really don't want to see that.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Looking great! Cant wait to see how it works out.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> No, you really don't want to see that.


Yes we do


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Ha!:googly:


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes please post video...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking great so far. I'm sure it's going to be impressive when you’re done.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I want to see video of you two using a propane torch to age foam:googly:


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

I wonder what he's so burned up about?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


>


I take it that's me, being the older balding guy and all!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, ya goofs!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Got some work today in the garage while it was raining. A couple more of the components framed and skinned in foam. The center piece was easy( just a box) but the two side pieces were more of a challenge. I'm trying to make this in sections so we can store it a little easier.

I realized today that the toughest part so far is waiting for the damn glue to dry. They should call it grrrrrrrilla glue.

On to the pics.










































The top piece will be the most challenging to fabricate. Jdubbya and I have decided this will be a loose interpretation of the vampire crypt so we're going to top it with his gargoyle. It should top out around 15'.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking good so far, lewlew!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew and I are both excited for this build. Although he's doing all of the work right now, the overall task of setting up, breaking down and storing is going to be so much easier. We have a lot of great ideas on how this is going to shape out with props and lighting. I think this is going to keep things fresh for a few years to come. We'll definitely use this façade a few times.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Finally had more time to put into this project. Got most of the major fabrication done. While this will me modular so it can be broken down for storage, some of the components are pretty big.

I also did some experimentation on the the carving and stonework. I'd done some tombstones using mostly the same technique. I still have to ease the sharp edges a bit and use some filler in spots before I go whole hog on the foam carving. Then it will be on to paint. Another reason that I made this to come apart.

I've taken some artistic license adding the gargoyles at the corners and I still have some work to do in the door area to give it some interest. I also want to carve the distinctive V emblem that the original has and that is talked about in a lot of the articles written on the Vampire Crypt.

It's also going to look even cooler with jdubbya's gargoyle sitting on the top!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You guys are like a haunt machine, churning out fantastic stuff every time


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking good and thanks for the update, lewlew!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

i love the look so far and would love to make this myself.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow!! You're killing this build Mark! This is turning out so much better than I envisioned. This is going to look so amazing with the projection and lights we have planned!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> You guys are like a haunt machine, churning out fantastic stuff every time


This is a totally new approach for us. We had used the same structure for the past 6 years and created a new facade for it. Our layout didn't change radically from year to year other than re-figuring a few hallways and scares. This is more of a ground up start from scratch build and Mark is doing an unbelievable job on this. I think he would agree this is the most intricate build he's done, using wood and foam insulation. Tons of detail cuts and angles. I truly didn't expect this so every time he sends me new pics I'm blown away! This is no doubt a set we'll use over and over. We've purged several wall panels and a couple roof panels as a result of the downsizing and we both agreed that having this kind of set will really be fun. We won't have to change anything up for a long time.:jol:


----------



## fordesanders (Aug 8, 2014)

Great job I love all the depth you have created and you did a great job keeping the original look while decreasing the dimensions of everything. Can't wait to see the final project, I know for me the distressing and painting are my favorite parts because as the paint goes on it the crypt really comes to life!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Another update. Jdubbya stopped at my place and dropped off the gargoyle. It really is the crowning piece. He gave me some tips on paintwork (which I'm dreading) and we talked about the wing wall construction. Worked on the door some. Foam work is done. Now it's on to aging.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gargoyles rule!:jol:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I've been watching the Facebook posts. It's looking amazing guys!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

This is going to be a masterpiece when finished.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Finally got some paint on the mausoleum. Painted flat black and then brushed dark gray over. Still have some highlights/lowlights to paint and the pillars have to be addressed. I want to age them somehow and I'm not sure the glossy granite contact paper is the way to go. 
Jdubbya got me his gargoyle and we've been talking lighting and placement. He's working on the wing walls. We'll use the same color scheme and paint job on those to tie them in.
Starting to come together!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stunning work, guys!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This came out so amazingly well! I know Mark had reservations about the color being too dark but we can achieve any look we like with the right lighting. That will be the fun part, having it set up at our place and them hitting it with different lights to get the best effect. I'll be working on the wing walls over the next week and will paint them, to match. They'll enclose the space and help contain any potential light bleed. Mark had also mention ed that it's tough to get a good idea of lighting with the white house in the backround. Once in our driveway, there's nothing behind it so that will make a big difference as well.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Plan coming together great.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW! That is Amazing!!!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

SO here are the final pics of how the vampire crypt looked on Halloween night. jduddya did an amazing job on the wing walls and they blended seamlessly into the facade. The walls gave us so many options for lighting, lanterns, vines, moss, etc.

It's rare when something turns out exactly the way you envisioned it in your head. This is one of those occasions. The projection from AtmosFX really popped and brought everything to life.

We'll plan on using this for at least next year (with some additions that we've already discussed...stay tuned) if not beyond.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks great. You both did a outstanding job on this build.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

https://i.imgur.com/V8Y71so.mp4


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome job!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Genius!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I echo Mark's sentiments in that this came out every bit as good and better than we anticipated. Once it was set up it looked as if it had been built specifically for the space. The details made it look all that much more realistic. Mark built the facade and I simply had the 4 wing panels to work on. We ended up having to finish the painting on those the week before as we had no break in the weather. This was our first time using any type of projection but we were more than happy with atmosf/x. We got a lot of really nice comments on the scene. We both agreed that we'll be using this facade again next year and beyond. Such a difference from having to decorate 3-4 rooms in an enclosed building! This was a lot of fun and folks had an opportunity to really see the small details.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I want to be buried in a mausoleum that has a facade like that:jol:


----------



## Rumsfield (Oct 27, 2011)

The finished crypt in no way resembles what it was made from. Very nice work throughout. Looks like something I would expect to see hidden in the depths of Louisiana.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> I want to be buried in a mausoleum that has a facade like that:jol:


I'll get you an address and Spooky1 can send us a deposit!



Rumsfield said:


> The finished crypt in no way resembles what it was made from. Very nice work throughout. Looks like something I would expect to see hidden in the depths of Louisiana.


Thanks man! It really did come looking like the real thing. You had to touch it to confirm it wasn't made from stone. Mark's facades are nothing short of movie sets and then the added details make them come to life (or death)!:jol:


----------

